# Magle International Music Forums



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

Wondering who is a member of http://www.magle.dk/music-forums/

Those of you who are members of that forum do you use the same username? Just curious....If you don't know about MIMF it is the sister site to TC...


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Wow! It has a progressive rock sub-forum. I'd probably enjoy that, but I have to watch my time. I must work too. One is enough for me, though judging by our avatars, this one has gone to the dogs. :tiphat: 

This is a good place to thank again our host for providing these forums. What a selfless service! I hope he gets some enjoyment or gratification out of it too.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

hawk said:


> Wondering who is a member of http://www.magle.dk/music-forums/
> 
> Those of you who are members of that forum do you use the same username? Just curious....If you don't know about MIMF it is the sister site to TC...



Hawk, I am a member of MIMF under a different user name.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

I am a member of both ... (D'oh) ... same username, same hat.

Just to clarify ... anyone can be a member of both forums and have the same user registration info.



Weston said:


> This is a good place to thank again our host for providing these forums. What a selfless service! I hope he gets some enjoyment or gratification out of it too.


Thank you for that, Weston :tiphat:

Frederik does get great pleasure out of providing these two forums for the discussion of music. Next to his wife and daughter, and his music, these forums are his pride and joy.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Not a member but might look at it now - and spread the soya sauce around.........


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Not a member but might look at it now - and spread the soya sauce around.........


now a member as EddieRUKiddingVare, shortened as my name was toooooo long


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Didn't know it existed...Magle is the man!


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

Meh, never bothered joining... But I might.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Hung out there before I came here, have not been back in the past 1-2 years. Post frequency was (is?) orders of magnitudes lower than here.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Art Rock said:


> . . . Post frequency was (is?) orders of magnitudes lower than here.


No question about that, Art Rock ... might be because of the many classes of music genre there, where TC is devoted mainly to Classical music.

It would be interesting to compare the statistics though ... <note to myself>


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Your right, jees they don't like Edgard Varese very much I can tell you and Soya sauce even less so............


----------

